# COLD SMOKING SAFETY REGULATIONS



## bbqcanuck (Sep 6, 2012)

I have purchased my Southern Pride Smoker which also cold smokes.  I am opening up my take out (soon I hope) but I am the first one in my county to do so.  After several months of dealing with the HD the hot smoking procedures have been approved, but in Nova Scotia there are no safety practices/procedures for cold smoking.  I would really like to utilize my smoker to its full potential, especially in cold smoking cheeses, vegetables etc. 

If there is anyone in Canada that has any information on this for a commercial kitchen can you direct me to any links.  I have exhausted my internet searches.  I have seen on TV some restaurants in Ontario do cold smoke, but Nova Scotia has there own provincial regulations.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Have you contacted your local health authorities?  Are you interested in cold smoking for fish?  You should work with them, esp. on sanitation, etc.


----------



## bbqonice (Oct 8, 2012)

what is the local health dept concern...what do you need approval on.

what are you cooking or smoking commerically?  as long as the temps dont go into the danger zone you should be fine.  As well if you use the proper cure.  should be no concerns for cheese, etc...not sure what their thoughts are.

if the local authority is not experienced with it then ask them to look into Health Canada and maybe the canadian food inspection branch requirements.  although not that sure now with the XL beef thing.

usually they will refer to the local provincial health guidelines...then if not noted or sure...they should be referring to the national standards...then federal level inspection food standards.

I will tell you though...if Federal...get ready for details...


----------



## bbqcanuck (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks all for your responses.  I will be selling the food commercially.  There is no issue for the hot smoking as I have been approved for my procedures etc.  Actually, my HD Safety Specialist was impressed with all that I have done.  Apparently, right now there are no guidelines for cold smoking in Nova Scotia at a small take out level.  My request for cold smoking has been passed on to Dalhousie University so they are looking into it.  Looks like it doesn't matter what the federal government has for regulations.  I am told it will be provincial approval.  

I just dared to ask for cold smoking vegetables and cheeses and told them I will not smoke fish or meat if they are concerned about this.  Seems it doesn't matter what cold smoking I am doing as their guidelines will have to cover everything.  So, the ball is rolling somewhat but it could take a long time (if at all) before I can cold smoke here.  

I am opening up next year now as I missed the tourist season.  I also have major surgery coming up this week, so I will be out of commission for a while.  Not being able to cold smoke will not hurt my business but it is certainly something I would like to do in the future.  Least I can cold smoke for my own use though!

Good thing though - I am finally smoking my first Turkey today.  I will post results and pictures.   

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## bbqonice (Oct 8, 2012)

Well good luck....smoke on.

my thoughts are if the provincial regs dont recall it then they can refer to federal regs and the head inspector could use those guidelines and approve for the province.  Sometimes if you can show other health regs and the chief inspector agrees with them then they may approve.

worth a try.


----------



## meat slasher (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there, I was just curious what guidelines the Dalhousie University sent you or if they had any response to your questions as of yet.


----------

